# No-pull harnesses - which have you used?



## TheJarvinos (11 mo ago)

Hi guys, I'm after some advice on which no-pull harnesses. Monty is now 6 months old and pulls like mad if we take him for any walk on the lead. We're trying all sorts of training tips from various videos, but nothing is really working.
Has anyone had much success with no-pull harnesses?
We're in the UK, so the Halti ones are common, but there's loads of others too and I am lost!
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The best solution is training and consistency - every time you go for a walk and he pulls that reinforces for him that it works. You need to change your behaviour to change his. So start in the garden off lead, choose which side you want him to walk on and then really heavily reward him for walking in that place. Once he gets the idea add the lead and continue in the garden to reward him for walking in the right place next to you. Just stopping and waiting when dogs pull rarely works for active dogs like most cockapoos but if you start from the garden (or house) and whilst dog is next to you reward them, and as soon as they start to pull turn and go the other way, back towards the house or garden.

Work really hard on the lead walking being consistent - it does not matter if you do not get very far at all initially as long as the dog is not pulling - then stick them in the car and drive to a park where they can have a good run.

My advice is forget equipment to prevent pulling - the only reason it may stop pulling is if it makes it uncomfortable for the dog. Instead choose well fitting comfortable equipment and invest in a training session from a reward based trainer who will be able to get you started on loose lead walking, https://apdt.co.uk/find-a-trainer/


----------

